# This new 2nd puppy in 1 week



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

We're about to acquire our 2nd Hav in just one week!  A black&white male to join our 10-month old (spayed) white female Minka. I may post a question or 2 regarding things when you acquire 2nd dog in a different thread.

We've had him arranged for a couple months now and visited once a few weeks ago. Picking him up from breeder in a week.

But here, partly just to show him off and make all you others jealous as when you see all these New Puppy posts.  And partly to see if I figure out how to insert a photo in a thread, which the one other time I tried it didn't want to work -- how to insert an attachment.  So, let's see if it works...

Breeder sent me this photo taken just this morning; nearly 7 weeks old here. What do you all think?

I'll probably post more photos when I can?


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

HE'S CUTE CONGRATS!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Way too cute for words. Enjoy


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k., that's IT !! I can't take it anymore!!!!! Jim, you are terribly cruel, you do realize that, don't you?  

He is absolutely gorgeous!! He has lovely colors and looks so healthy and adorable. Have you picked a name for him yet? 

sigh....... looks like another puppy will be joining our midst that we can all drool over......


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jim, WHAT DO YOU MEAN \"WHAT DO YOU THINK!!" Of course, we think we want the puppy for ourselves, but are very happy for you that you are going to be getting that beautiful boy!!!
Laurie


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Okay, just to be a little cruel to Marj,  , and have you and others drool over him, LOL... hope this is okay but here's more photos. Since I did successfully find the "Attach Files" function,  , ...Hey it works!... here's a selection of 5 more photos of our little guy taken over time. From just hours old up till today. 

Hey, we're just so excited that want to show him off some more. Can ya blame me? I may put some photos into an album on my Gallery page also. No, haven't named him yet. Deliberating.

These 5 photos: First one, photo taken when only hours after birth, with 2 of his sisters (where's the 3rd sibling?, heck, maybe it's in somebody's hand!)... with the Mom proudly smiling, seems to me.

Then photo on the mauve blanket taken by me at 2 weeks old; eyes recently opened, though can't see them here. Then a photo on the paw-print dog bed at 5 weeks old; and then 2 more photos taken this morning at nearly 7 weeks.

We like his colors. His Mom is a tri-color with the white eyebrows, and he's sort of like a Piebald but not quite -- different white markings. You like?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

This is getting to be puppy central. Wow they are all so sweet. I want one too!!!!!! Thanks for sharing Jim. Keep them coming I'm a sucker for punishment.LOL


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the markings! He is a beautiful pup! Very boyish looking too.  Congrats!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

He is absolutely adorable. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

All you new puppy people are cruel  
Jim, you new addition is adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwwww, how cute!! Congratulations on your puppy  This is always exciting news!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! He's just about the cutest thing I've seen....I LOVE his markings and it looks like his black will stay black. Beautiful, Jim....I want to steal him!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

He is adorable . Congratulations .. You are going to have so much fun !!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

He is very cute!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jim,
He is a REALLY cute guy!Like you......I'm a wee bit partial to the big white brows!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Love the pictures!! Beautiful baby!! -


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats, he is too cute. We have had our 2nd (Monte) for a month now and have truley enjoyed having a 2nd one around and Riley just loves having a brother to romp around with.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats Jim! he is a beauty.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I am surprised that there are any puppies left out there for other people the way they keep getting snatched up by the people on this forum  I just love the dogs with the eyebrows that really stand out. They are really expression-full. Congrats on your new puppy!!


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

He is sooo cute! Just want to kiss them all over!

I know he will be loads of fun.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jim, I didn't think he could get any cuter looking, but he has!!!

Did you two settle on a name yet? You'll probably know which one is perfect as soon as you spend your first hours together. 

Thank you for sharing the new picture. He is so striking!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats, Jim! He has a face MADE for pictures!! Thanks for sharing your joy!


----------



## Lily's Momma (Jan 16, 2007)

Jim 
He is really cute.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Jim~ Congrats! He is just a doll. I am a sucker for eyebrows, I just love them!
Can't wait to hear all about him~


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

Another beautiful pup!

Love those markings. I want him!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jim, soooo - whats the name?? I just love the eyebrows!! 
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well you went and did it again, Jim. Thanks a LOT!!!  

He is very cute, adorable and huggable! LOVE all the pics. As a scrapbooker, I am envious that you have so many pics of him growing from a newborn, to a 7 week-old. What a nice 'souvenir'. Not everyone gets the chance to get photos, much less to actually visit the pup!! Lucky you! 

When is he going home with you ?


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you all VERY much for the great response, really! Your enthusiasm helps get us even more stoked for this weekend's arrival, 8 week old pup. 

As for name, mulling this over a lot with a whole list of good possibles. Figure we'll have it chosen before we pick him up; but Kimberly's thought of finding which one fits best within first few hours might be good too.

Marj, yes I thought people might like the photos progression from hours to 2 weeks to 5 to 7 weeks. Wish I had even more.

I think Minka's going to love have a buddy to romp with. Minka can be so much more peaceful and liking our laps when she is more worn out from activity.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Fun, fun, fun! You're only a few days away now.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree with Kimberly, about waiting till you meet the dogs. Often we had names picked out in our head, but changed our mind once we met the dog. The only exception was our really large shepherd. When we saw his pic at six weeks, we just knew that he was going to be Moses the Shepherd. lol


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

You have an adorable little guy! And those eyebrows........


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Jim he is adorable! Those eyebrows give him an "I'm a little devil!" look!

I want a puppy!!!

Beverly


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When we got Kodi, we originally had a choice of him ad 2 females. I liked the name Casey and thought it woulkd be good for a male or female. His breeder named him Kodiak, and we like it and just shortened it to Kodi.

With Shelby, I again tried the name Casey, but she didn't like it. So we called her Shelby and she responded. It's also her sire's name. 

I think you have to see the puppy and then you will know which name is right.


----------

